# 1st Meal after fasted cardio while prepping?



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Im not too bothered about the actual cardio itself just the meal after, especially while prepping, in terms of finding the balance between burning the most fat and holding the most muscle

My first meal is currently a protein and fat only meal (Lean steak mince + egg whites and 1 or 2 whoel eggs). If i were to introduce fasted a.m cardio should my first meal still be protein and fat meal?

Also is it beneficial to wait as long as you can before eating? like get in, shower, then eat, or should i eat straight away?

From a fat loss stand point it would seem best to have a protein and fat only meal, not spike the insuling and prolong fat burning?

From a muscle retention point of view would it be better to have a carb and protein meal, maybe a protein shake? Something that will have an effect quickly and replenish muscle glycogen?

So yeah, basically what i am asking is how have you guys done it when you prepped and what was your reasoning for it? right now i am torn between the two


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd shoot for 30% of the days carb intake in the meal following fasted CV.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I am prepping for a show this year also and would be interested to hear what everyones take is on this.

At the moment i have a low fat , high protein , complex carb meal. Oats, egg whites and whey isolate... and i have this straight after the 45 min fasted cardio session in the morning.

Have been doing this for a month and in conjunction with everything else i do it seems to be working!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ah24 said:


> I'd shoot for 30% of the days carb intake in the meal following fasted CV.


Yeah that sounds good to me, only problem is im only introducing the cardio on my rest days at the moment, and on my rest days im only having 1 carb meal with 50g carbs and the rest are protein or protein and fat meals (working days is 250g carbs for the time being and lower fats). Works out about 2600kcal training days, split 300g P / 250g C / 45g F. Rest days are about 2200kcal split 300g P / 50g C / 85g F.

Looks like my weight loss is starting to stall now though which is why i am introducing the cardio, will do 3x per week (4 x training days and 3 x rest days + cardio).

Do you think i will need to adjust my daily macros to have higher carbs and lower fat if i am now doing cardio on these days? If i stuck just to the 1 50g carb meal i guess i would have that straight after fasted cardio and the rest of the day is protein and fat or protein and veg meals.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Tried to find @Pscarb thead on how you prep but couldnt, would you or @Tinytom or @DB mind letting me know what you guys ate after fasted cardio? or point me in the direction of a thread that does? thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have 100g oats and a 50g protein shake. There's no point waiting for ages as cardio doesn't promote Gh release like weights do so really you want to blunt any cortisol ASAP with carbs almost immediately after.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I have 100g oats and a 50g protein shake. There's no point waiting for ages as cardio doesn't promote Gh release like weights do so really you want to blunt any cortisol ASAP with carbs almost immediately after.


Thanks for the quick reply, is that 100g Carbs and 50g protein? or about 60g carbs from the oats and like 40g protein from the shake? cheers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, is that 100g Carbs and 50g protein? or about 60g carbs from the oats and like 40g protein from the shake? cheers


He means about 40 g pro and 60g carb

I would have similar but add 6 eggs to that, if I'm behind I'd leave the oats out of that meal


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, is that 100g Carbs and 50g protein? or about 60g carbs from the oats and like 40g protein from the shake? cheers


Sorry yeah 100g so 60g carbs.

The protein is 50g of protein. It's 25 per scoop a scoop is 30g I think.


----------

